# Tempestade Tropical Fiona



## lserpa (17 Ago 2016 às 23:32)

Nova tempestade tropical no Atlântico. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2016 às 23:41)

Esta tempestade recém-nascida não apresenta para já nenhuma ameaça a terra, pois está localizada bem no centro do Atlântico tropical. Espera-se que ela diminua a sua velocidade de progressão e que rume a noroeste nos próximos dias. Velocidade máxima do vento de 65kmh com rajadas superiores.
Alguns spaguetti desta trmpestade:






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (21 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

poderosa tempestade tropical Fiona , neste meteograma para um ponto do Atlantico dam a 600 e temp a 500hpa a 8,7 positivos, impressionante


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2016 às 01:15)

Como novidade, sim, o Canadá tem um centro de furacões também


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

Orion disse:


> Como novidade, sim, o Canadá tem um centro de furacões também


Devem estar a apostar no futuro das alterações climáticas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------

